# How to seperate twins



## stingface (Aug 17, 2010)

Just had an egg hatch with twins facing each other, belly to belly. The cord is thick. Has anyone tried using dental floss and tying them off? The other options are sterile scissors, or the vet. Last years batch had twins too and I let them stay together for a few days and cut them later. Both survived the separation, but they could get their feet on the ground. These can't. Any ideas?
Shelley


----------



## Laura (Aug 17, 2010)

my first impression.. tie off in two places and cut inthe middle.. but someone with ACTUALY experience with this what you need!
good luck.. and of course.. PICS!


----------



## stingface (Aug 17, 2010)

Here are yesterdays pics. The twins were not hatched yet, they are in the egg with the two pecks in it. The other pics are nice shots of the egg sac at birth before it has absorbed.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 17, 2010)

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-9114.html?highlight=twins

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-10132.html?highlight=twins

Here's a couple links where we've talked about his problem. The second link give actual instructions.


----------



## stells (Aug 19, 2010)

How are the twins doing? Did you seperate successfully?


----------



## stingface (Aug 19, 2010)

I separated them yesterday and it went very well. After the egg sac had absorbed their feet touched the ground and they got a good soak. During the day the cord got twisted up. I sterilized a pair of scissors and snipped them apart. I didn't do the separate tie off because there just is not room for all that manipulation. One of the cords shed a drop of blood but it immediately stopped. They walked off as if nothing happened. They are doing great. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Isa (Aug 21, 2010)

Congats 
I am glad they are doing great!


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 21, 2010)

happy to hear it all went well! congrats!

teri


----------



## Scooter (Aug 21, 2010)

Glad to hear they are doing well. Please keep us posted (especially with pics)


----------



## Madortoise (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank goodness! Glad to hear they are fine now.


----------



## stingface (Aug 30, 2010)

Here are some updated pics


----------



## Madortoise (Aug 30, 2010)

Good job! They all look well. Thanks for the update pix.


----------



## Missy (Aug 31, 2010)

Super cute


----------



## Skyler Nell (Sep 4, 2010)

what cute babies!! 
wow I've never even heard of twins before!
how incredible, thanks for posting!!


----------

